# International Primary School Eindhoven



## laydeefox (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi all,

Does anybody have experience of the International Primary School in Eindhoven?

I have 8 and 6 year old daughters and my husband may be working in Holland. 

How would you rate the quality of schooling at Eindhovens international school.

Has anyone any experience of what it's like for English/ non- Dutch expats, both schooling and community wise. I would be a non- working mum and would love to hear of an international community/ local community that I could also feel part of as well as my children and husband.

Any replies would be really welcome.


----------

